# irish in Dubai



## sunshine apple (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi 

just wondering if there are any Irish in dubai silicon oasis ?/


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

they are all at McGettigan's!


----------



## sunshine apple (Jan 30, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> they are all at McGettigan's!


Thank you 
Im here since May and its very hard to meet someone decent


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh just grab a cab, ask the driver to take you to the Bonnington hotel in JLT, and go straight to the pub, you'll feel right at home there  otherwise head to Irish Village of course but still a bit warm to be outside although that should change in a couple of weeks!


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

sunshine apple said:


> Hi
> 
> just wondering if there are any Irish in dubai silicon oasis ?/


Irish people are everywhere 

But more specifically, check out the following pubs:

- McGettigans in JLT - I went there to watch Australia vs Ireland and again on a few other nights, it's a good spot.
- Fibbers on the other side of SZR of DFIC - a small "old man" bar, bit hard to find, serves Irish pub grub.
- Irish Village - just have been there once, was a bit quiet so I don't know what it's like usually.

I joined the "Dubai Irish Society" on Facebook, but they don't seem to be up to much.

If you find any other good spots, feel free to share


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

basc said:


> "old man" bar


OI!!!!


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Go to McGettins. It was so nice walking in to loads of Kerry jerseys for the all ireland final, shame we were robbed . Anyways, lots of nice peeps in there and lots and lots of beautiful women!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Lets not forget Waxys, as much as most of us would like to! Stuffed full of Irish!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Lets not forget Waxys, as much as most of us would like to!


By far the worst pint in Dubai, also seen a few things that would never have me eat in the hotel too.


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubliners in Le Meridien At the Airport.....and look up the Dubai Celts GAA, they have lots of events it would appear.


----------

